# More Luft '46 - Arado E.555 (OOB)



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Highly advanced German jet bombers have made it across the Atlantic and now threaten New York!

Space-age technology years ahead of the Allies allows the Luftwaffe to strike back! America’s nose bloodied!

Hitler’s new fighting jets open a terrifying new front in a truly global war! War Cabinet sent reeling!

If those sound like headlines from a pulp fiction novel, dime-store boy’s annual or some kind of alternate history movie poster, then you’re pretty much on the right track. However, it’s also an accurate depiction of the box art on one of my favourite models of all time, the ultra-futuristic Arado E.555. This titan of Luft ’46 subjects is still a kit I can’t believe that a mainstream kit producer actually made, nevermind that it has seen multiple releases! The crazy part is that this 6-engined flying wing was a real project, this particular variant being the first in a family of “Amerika Bombers” developed by Arado.

For a look at this “not-quite-ripped-from-the-headlines” bomber, check out the link below!

Revell Germany 1/72 Arado E.555 (Out of Box)


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah, but the P-79 squadron based on Long island is ready for them! 😜


----------

